# will Ps still breed



## sl3epaholic (Sep 16, 2004)

i was jsut wondering if the Ps will still breed during the winter time or even around this time....or will they only breed around summer time.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

sl3epaholic said:


> i was jsut wondering if the Ps will still breed during the winter time or even around this time....or will they only breed around summer time.


 Captive raised nattereri breed all year long.


----------



## sl3epaholic (Sep 16, 2004)

thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

One of the bonuses of washing their genetics and natural behavior.


----------



## sl3epaholic (Sep 16, 2004)

should i put the breeding pair by it self in a 60g tank or should i just leave it together with 5 other Ps in a 80g


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Your choice. If they are breeding in current condition just leave them there. If you choose to separate them they may not spawn immediately.


----------



## sl3epaholic (Sep 16, 2004)

once they are a pair will they stay a pair forever even if u move them to a different tank with other Ps?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

tank p's will breed all year long, although i do not think that wild caught will


----------

